Ask HN: What Google Alerts have you set? - jharohit
======
ksaj
In the past I had a problem with my content and even the graphics from my biz
site being stolen by quite a few sites. I used Google Alerts from that point
on, taking randomish phrases from my text content, directory structure, etc,
that don't produce too many hits, which greatly eased the effort in finding
and dealing with the thieves.

